# Crates and Transportation



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was looking at some crates on the internet and was just wondering if you all have if any recommendations. Reviews and raving product descriptions can only take you so far! 

I was looking at one of the Lifestages brand which folds up to be portable. I'm just wondering if that would be sturdy enough because I would only be transporting him long distances up to the cottage in the summer. I know a lot of people on the board said a 42" crate is best... is that 42" depth? That's what a lot of them list it as but then others list it as height, length, etc. Very confusing lol

I also wondered about transportation. If you're bringing your dog somewhere close do you use a doggy seat belt or have a travel crate? 

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

We haven't traveled with Bailey yet, but did travel a lot with our Boomer. We used the fold-up portable crate and it fit in my extended mini van behind the second row captain's seats. We took him to Illinois, Wisconsin, Hilton Head, and Norris Lake. He would get so excited that he would want to get in the crate as soon as it was loaded in the van (even if we weren't ready to go). We discovered that some rental property that was not "pet friendly" became willing to take to our dog because we said that he was crate trained and would be kept in the crate when we weren't there (some wanted an extra deposit). Several places checked to be sure he was in the crate, but we were always invited back and always got our deposit back. Having the crate was a lifesaver one time when we had a flat tire on the side of the highway. Boomer was safe in the crate during all the craziness!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We use Lifestages 42" -- which is 42" inches long, 24 inches wide and about 28" high. Brandy stands about a 1/2 inch from the top, and can't stretch out completely in it. But she's quite long. Jenna fits just fine. 

The wire crates are great for everyday use, and the Lifestages is portable but a little heavy and bulky. It's far better than the ones that have the pins or rods attaching the sides. I have a tough time putting the pieces together on those.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Ours is the Midwest Brand but I don't know if it is Lifestages or not. It is wire and folds down for easy (but heavy) carrying.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I also use a LiveStages double door, wire, fold down crate.

Liberty is 22" tall at the shoulder and 23" long...weighs 60 pounds
Lexi is 24" at the shoulder and 25" long - 75 pounds

I use 36" long x 24" wide crate for the car (Toyota RAV) as it fits in the back!

Liberty could use this for an 'everyday' crate, but Lexi would use the next size up...

Must admit, on short trips they stay in the back-back, I dont use the crate - I know it is not the safest.... When traveling longer distances....they are crated...

Mary


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly rode to the vet's yesterday in this traveling harness from PetSmart.

PetSmart - Comfort Ride Travelin' Dog Car Harness


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs go in the care two or three times a day, every day. I also take them on cross country road trips. I have plastic airline crates collapsed in my closet in case I need to fly them, but I prefer wire crates for daily use. I have a van with no interior- it's full of big crates. I know that's not practical for most people, but my dogs each have a crate in my van and that is where they always ride. I love the lifestages crates, but I usually just buy the cheap ones at Petsmart. I have crates in the house, too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's is a Petmate Pet Porter (it's also his bedroom).

It's 40'' L x 28" W x 30" H 

It's an Extra Large 

I haven't taken him in the car with it yet because it won't fit in the car...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We bought a vari kennel 500 for Wiggles at a local pet supply store and it has dimensions of 40"L x 27"W x 30" H and it was $around $150 once GST was added on.

The breeder recommended this size for the puppy, but Wiggles is already 23" tall at the withers and 74lbs and still growing. We will probably need to get a size 600 soon since he likes to stretch out when he sleeps.


----------

